# åäö i filsystem

## Sassur

när jag ls:ar etc en katalog eller en fil med åäö i så blir dessa tecken ?, men om jag tabbar fram filnamnet eller katalogen så syns åäö i listan på möjliga filer. Problemet finns både ext3, fat och ntfs. åäö funkar i övrigt utan problem.

Har någon en lösning på problemet är jag mycket tacksam.

----------

## tukem

I hope you don't mind if I answer in english. I don't want to torture anyone with my bad swedish.

Change your locale settings to something other than posix. You can get a listing of your current settings with a command "locale". Variables starting with LC set specific setting like what kind of number format, or what kind of characters is used. If you want to change all the settings to to something  you can just change LANG that is the default if the variable isn't set. A list of possible locales can be found from /usr/lib/locale. As an example in my case I would say "export LANG=fi_FI" or "export LANG=fi_FI@euro".

----------

## Sassur

Thanks. That worked.

Jag läste inlägget om svenska tecken i konsolen i detta forum innan

och där stod det att man skulle sätta LANG i /etc/rc.conf vilket jag gjort men det funkade ju inte.

----------

## Sassur

När man sätter LANG till se_SV så blir även felmedelanden etc också på svenska vilket jag inte vill ha, hur kommer man runt detta.

Jag löste det. Man sätter LANG till typ en_US så får man åäö och engelska felmedelanden.

----------

